# 2017 L Engine Overheat - Idle Engine



## 2k17Cruze_girl (Nov 12, 2020)

I was leaving work earlier this week and was waiting for a right turn when I got the warning and beeping *Engine Overheat - Idle Engine *message as soon as I pulled off into a right turn. A little White smoke/steam started oozing from the steering panel maybe 20 seconds later. And I pulled into a gas station which was luckily across the street. I turned the car off and started Youtube and Google searching whilst waiting for a tow. (I know nothing about cars)

I didn't notice any indications prior to this happening. My heat was up as it was 40° outside. The heat took awhile to get going but thats all I noticed that day prior to the warning message. The drive to work that morning was uneventful so all of this was unexpected. I was actually headed to fill up my tires because they were low at 30/32. But thats as much detail as I can provide. 

Its been 2 days now. The Chevy Dealership so far has said they dont know whats wrong they can't find a problem. And now im waiting for today's phone call update for either a solved problem or to just go pick it up and hope it doesn't happen again. 

Any ideas or tips if the problem isn't solved? Im not car savvy i spend most of my weekends in salons and shopping malls im in my mid 20s.....so any popping of the hood of the car is like speaking a foreign language. And I dont have any men around to help me i live on my own. 

Thank you.


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

Typically an overheating engine would be caused by either a bad thermostat, non functioning cooling fan, low coolant due to a leak or possibly a failed water pump. If the coolant bottle was still full you can likely rule out a leak or water pump issue.


----------



## 2k17Cruze_girl (Nov 12, 2020)

So I went and picked up the car this morning after the whole "come back when it overheats again we don't know" talk. I went straight to the grocery store and after about 45 min. I come back to an orangish puddle under my car. The coolant is close to that color so i figure thats the leak. It hasn't overheated again but I snapped pictures and took the car back to Chevy Dealership because I'm going out of town and don't want to have to tow it after I get back. 

The weird thing is that the puddle is coming from underneath the middle of my car. Here's what I got: We all think its coolant cause its similar color to whats in my car but so far no clue as to why it'd be that far back in the middle instead of the front. The first 2 pics are rearview of the car and the last one is from the passenger side. Again 45min in the grocery store.


----------



## 17Hatch6MT (Dec 28, 2015)

The good news is, that's likely to be the root of your problem and it shouldn't be too hard to figure out where it's coming from. The bad news is, you've driven it in an overheated state and that can cause aluminum engines in particular a lot of grief real fast. Good luck!


----------



## ndanza1 (Nov 28, 2019)

Could be a hose connected to the heater core. Not sure why that would’ve went but it could explain why it is that far back. Also have to think about the adhesion properties of water, it likes to follow hoses etc to their lowest point and then the water will form drops and drip to the ground


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

You have a massive coolant leak, but we here at the dealership can't find anything wrong with it...

SMH


----------

